# Dj-programm



## c_n (5. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute!
  Kennt jemand ein gutes Dj-programm, wo man Musik zusammenmischen und danach auch speichern kann?

  Danke für eure Antworten schon im Vorraus

  c_n


----------



## laCrizz (5. Juni 2005)

Traktor Dj von Native Instruments


----------



## liquidbeats (5. Juni 2005)

Traktor DJ   
FinalScratch   
mixvibes d v s   
terminatorX_ *<--* Linux_ 
 Das sind die, welche ich bisher gesehen habe.


 Gruß


----------



## c_n (5. Juni 2005)

Hab mich für Traktor Dj entschieden und bin ein bisschen am ausprobieren, hab noch nie so was gemacht... KAnn mir jemand sagen wie man seinen Mix speichern kann?

 Grüsse
 c_n


----------



## liquidbeats (5. Juni 2005)

Nabend,

Hier hast du eine kurtze Ein- / Anleitung zu T-DJ
   Hoffe es Hilft dir irgendwie, wenn nicht einfach nochmal nachfragen 

   PS: Was möchtest du Speichern?
   Den Fertigen Mix oder nur das Set / Zusammenstellung der Titel?



   Gruß


----------



## c_n (5. Juni 2005)

Den mix. Wie geht das, kann man da irgendwie am Anfang REC und m Schluss STOP drücken, oder wie muss man das machen?

 Thx
 c_n


----------

